# MK3 VR6 front mount intercooler design



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

Im looking to buy or make a front mount intercooler for my VR6T and i would like to keep piping minimal and turbo lag to a minimum i was looking to buy or make a front mount with both inlet and outlet on the same side of the core like this..








so if i get the proper core (400HP) i need and weld it up like pictured, this design would work for me right? would there be any negative side affects?
over all my goal would be to have the right sized interooler for my set up that fits nicely behind my full euro front end (which is shorter) with out cutting my front bumper in any way (for the sleeper look) also i dont have AC,EVAP,SAI or any other useless crap under the hood and a full shaved bay 
any input or suggestions would be great!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MK3 VR6 front mount intercooler design (Nailbunny86)*

A dual pass intercooler (like pictured above) will work, but the design isn't considered ideal for exchanging heat. It will work nearly as well as a regular intercooler, but since you asked... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: MK3 VR6 front mount intercooler design (leebro61)*

why wont a dual pass intercooler exchange heat as well? as long as i have a good flow of incoming air it should cool efficiently right? also i did not mention i will be having water/meth kit as well on my set up , this will help since i will be using it more for cooling than fuel


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MK3 VR6 front mount intercooler design (Nailbunny86)*

As the length of the intercooler increases, the temperature difference between the ambient air and the charge air decreases. For example, in the first 3 inches of a typical core, the charge air temperature might drop 50*F. In the last 3 inches, the temperature might drop 5*F. When you double up on length (as opposed to height) you aren't fully exploiting the temperature difference to drive heat transfer. I hesitate to post much more than this because some people in these forums seem to dislike science.
Executive Summary: I'm not saying it won't work, I'm just saying that if performance is your number 1 priority, look elsewhere. If fitment is the main concern, then by all means


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: MK3 VR6 front mount intercooler design (Nailbunny86)*

why do you think that having the inlet and outlet on the same side is going to shorten charge pipe length? in reality, it'll make minimal difference in length, but you'll end up with a core that doesnt cool as well (unless you go for a vertical flowing core).


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: MK3 VR6 front mount intercooler design (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_why do you think that having the inlet and outlet on the same side is going to shorten charge pipe length? in reality, it'll make minimal difference in length, but you'll end up with a core that doesn't cool as well (unless you go for a vertical flowing core).

TBT is right... the intercooler that you have pictured is still an east west flow design that is actually double the length of a traditional east west. If you want a good intercooler that has inlet and outlets on the same sides you need a north south flow intercooler....


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: MK3 VR6 front mount intercooler design (VOLKS-MAN)*

im looking to possibly make a intercooler in the pictured style not buy the one pictured
i like the idea of a north to south flow better ,anyone know where i can get a quality north/south core?
also if i buy a core that would normally have the inlet on one side and the outlet on the other (east/west) that would be used for a VRT , but make it it the pictured style wouldn't it be the same length but with smaller end tanks and the inlet and outlet on one end? or would it only cool the inlet half efficiently and the outlet half not so much?


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: MK3 VR6 front mount intercooler design (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_As the length of the intercooler increases, the temperature difference between the ambient air and the charge air decreases. For example, in the first 3 inches of a typical core, the charge air temperature might drop 50*F. In the last 3 inches, the temperature might drop 5*F. When you double up on length (as opposed to height) you aren't fully exploiting the temperature difference to drive heat transfer. I hesitate to post much more than this because some people in these forums seem to dislike science.
Executive Summary: I'm not saying it won't work, I'm just saying that if performance is your number 1 priority, look elsewhere. If fitment is the main concern, then by all means










ok now i understand what your getting at , thank you and you can get as technical as you want the more i know the better 

_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_why do you think that having the inlet and outlet on the same side is going to shorten charge pipe length? in reality, it'll make minimal difference in length, but you'll end up with a core that doesnt cool as well (unless you go for a vertical flowing core).



first off im not going to run a short runner intake manifold, how im planning to run the piping it will be much shorter than a kinetic kit, and i dont want my piping to be under and the lowest part of my car or run over the top of my transmission http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: MK3 VR6 front mount intercooler design (Nailbunny86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nailbunny86* »_
first off im not going to run a short runner intake manifold, how im planning to run the piping it will be much shorter than a kinetic kit, and i dont want my piping to be under and the lowest part of my car or run over the top of my transmission http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

there arent a lot of options (i'd never run it underneath either)
it sounds like you're making something thats quite simple, more difficult than it needs to be. get the piping as short as possible, but realistically you arent goign to notice any sort of performance difference.


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: MK3 VR6 front mount intercooler design (TBT-Syncro)*

thank you all for the input
but is there any really good intercooler core brand to go with?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: MK3 VR6 front mount intercooler design (Nailbunny86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nailbunny86* »_thank you all for the input
but is there any really good intercooler core brand to go with?

garrett is your best bet, and they have a huge product size/fitment range.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: MK3 VR6 front mount intercooler design (Nailbunny86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nailbunny86* »_Im looking to buy or make a front mount intercooler for my VR6T and i would like to keep piping minimal and turbo lag to a minimum i was looking to buy or make a front mount with both inlet and outlet on the same side of the core like this..








so if i get the proper core (400HP) i need and weld it up like pictured, this design would work for me right? would there be any negative side affects?
over all my goal would be to have the right sized interooler for my set up that fits nicely behind my full euro front end (which is shorter) with out cutting my front bumper in any way (for the sleeper look) also i dont have AC,EVAP,SAI or any other useless crap under the hood and a full shaved bay 
any input or suggestions would be great!


That IC is WORST case scenario.








1:Only 50% flow area vs same size core with ilets on both sides.
You can end up with more pressure difference then OEM1.8T IC.
Its probaly even smaller then a 1.8T OEM IC








15Psi on on side and like 10psi out








2:Horrible tank design. Air do not want change flow direction like that.


----------

